# IBS-D since 2006 - but may be cured?



## originalusername (Nov 17, 2013)

This is my story and it'll be long. I would love to know if anyone can relate to this.

I am in my late 40s and have a 20+ year history of relapsing/remitting widespread, chronic muscle/joint pain issues which were eventually dx'ed as Fibromyalgia. Around 2006 during a fibro flare I added IBS-D and GERD to my diagnosis. The GI stuff started shortly after a trip to Mexico. My husband got a violent case of traveler's while we were there. I did not, but I somehow gained 20 lbs in only 2 months after we returned, with no change in diet (and I'm very petite so that is a significant amount of weight for me), and developed a bunch of GI problems too. My doctor was alarmed by the sudden weight gain so he ran a whole bunch of tests....

The GERD began first and I was put on Nexium, which works pretty well, but I'll still have issues from time to time. The IBS-D happened a little later, and for awhile I thought it might be a side effect of the Nexium, but over the years I have weaned completely off the Nexium for months and it did not improve the IBS-D at all.

The IBS-D is characterized by urgency that sometimes wakes me up from a dead sleep; loose, frequent bowels that go on for hours in the morning and then stop until the next morning; luckily, very little cramping with the D. Along with this is the GERD and mostly upper GI issues which are probably gastritis; sometimes burning pain in the stomach, sometimes gallbladder-like attacks (but gallbladder is fine), sometimes severe GERD attacks that mimic heart attack pain. The GERD is definitely caused by high acid not low, because I did an HCL challenge once. Lower GI is mostly okay, except I'll get occasional painful bloating for no reason, my stomach will swell so I look 9 months pregnant. This will last a few days and then ago away.

Since 2006, for the IBS-D, I've tried just about everything. Medication wise, Immodium works great but I don't want to take it daily, so I reserved that for special occasions when I cannot risk hours in the bathroom, or bathrooms won't be easily available. Accidentally I discovered that low dose Valium (just 2 mg a day) improves the D a little, but I also don't like to take that every day either.

Diet wise: I have tried just about every diet possible over the years, and it makes no difference. That said, there are certain brands of chain pizza that worsen the condition dramatically -- I don't think it's the gluten or cheese; I suspect it's a preservative, since I can eat other pizzas just fine. But certain pizza brands will cause explosive, violent D the next day. Overall, I eat a clean and healthy diet, I am a nutrition freak so I do know what I'm doing here. It is absolutely NOT diet related. I have also eaten 2 cups of yogurt every day since this started, and that does seem to help with gastritis, but it's no cure for the IBS. I have also tried mega-doses of vitamins from time to time, for months on end, with no improvement in symptoms.

Tests: I've never had a stool test or a GI scope. I've only had all the routine blood tests (normal), ultrasounds of gallbladder when my GP thought it might be that, and a battery of cardio tests when the GERD was so severe I thought I was having a heart attack.

What my doctor says: it is related to the fibromyalgia - a low dopamine issue.

I have been in fibro remission for a couple years now, ie., no muscle/joint pain, however, GERD, IBS-D, fatigue, and severe brain fog persists. Recently I saw my GP for a check up (all tests normal) and because the brain fog/fatigue has been so severe I lost my job, he proposed I try Ritalin to help with that.

On just 10 mg Ritalin LA, I noticed an IMMEDIATE improvement in the IBS-D! It has been two months now, and it is gone. Things are moving along normal again! I still have GERD, I still have gastritis... but the IBS-D is GONE. (The Ritalin also has made a dramatic impact on brain fog/cognitive issues, but I am still struggling a bit with physical fatigue, though it's improving and I am finding I am sleeping a little better lately too).

What I would love to know is WHY and HOW... and can anyone relate?


----------

